# Rescued QH @ a sale barn over the weekend



## hrselady (Jan 8, 2007)

We had QH until a 6 months ago when my oldest daughter lost interest in her. Then my youngest wanted a "pony" so I found a WONDERFUL mini and then, of course, he needed a buddy (So along came another one). We had someone call us about a sale Saturday that was only an hour and a half away that had a mini mare there. By the time we made it to the sale, she had already gone through. After looking into it, I found out she had been sold to a family with a little boy, so I felt relieved that she had gone to a good home. We decided to stay at the sale just to see how they were going this time of year...... I was so proud, my husband didnt bid on a one. :new_shocked: The next to last horse was led into the ring... a pretty 3 yr old red roan mare... very laid back.. handling the situation with such grace.. I took the card from him and bid.. She was poor, but as a 3 yr old, she has soooo much life left to live. I couldnt risk her being sold for meat, I knew that was her fate if I didnt get her home. I must have been sitting in the rescue section because the people next to me had purchased a very poor weanling prior to me getting there and the couple in front of me had done the same with another horse that had went through... I talked to both when she came in and they both said they couldnt take another one... so she's home with me.. lots of hay right now... It has been soooo long since I have bought one in this condition. Any suggestions will be taken with much gratitute!!! Please overlook where she is in the pic.. It had been raining for 2 days and I wasn't even close to being prepared for a big horse... but we're working on it :bgrin

Here she is the night we got her home.. (btw, we named her rose.. seemed to suit her color and personality)


----------



## MBhorses (Jan 8, 2007)

Hello,

I AM SO GLAD YOU SAVE HER. I WOULD ASK YOUR VET THE BEST WAYS TO PUT WEIGH ON HER AS WELL. I WAS TOLD BEFORE DON'T GIVE TO MUCH AT ONCE, YOU DON'T WANT HER TO COLIC.

KEEP US POSTED ON ROSE.

TAKE CARE AND GOOD LUCK WITH HER .

SHE IS VERY PRETTY MARE.IT LOOKS LIKE THE HORSE HAS A FRIEND ALREADY.

MELISSA


----------



## kaykay (Jan 8, 2007)

im pretty sure thats a wild colored sabino or a tovero not a red roan.

the best thing to do is feed small amounts thru out the day if possible. Gradually/slowly increase as she adjusts. If she was mine I would also put her on equine sr. But for sure go SLOW. Before you make any changes have a vet come look at her and help advise you.

My vet likes to see them start to gain weight and de stress from moving before being dewormed etc. But again ask your own and see what he/she advises

Bless your heart for getting her! she will repay it many times over !


----------



## hrselady (Jan 8, 2007)

Whenever I do get a new one, I usually leave them on strictly hay for 2 days then start feeding them small amounts 2x a day and gradually increasing it. I have learned the hard way that someone will tell you they feed one thing, when they don't. So I always play it safe when they are switching feeds or protein levels. I have only had experience with colic twice.. and to me, that was twice to many!!


----------



## chandab (Jan 8, 2007)

Bless your heart for saving her. Here's the link to a website with information on rehabbing a starved horse. Perhaps it will be helpful (I saved the link a few years ago).

http://www.completerider.com/nutrition.htm


----------



## h2t99 (Jan 8, 2007)

Beet Pulp!! I have a 14 hand rescue right now that we are rehabing, and he gets a oat mix I feed, equine senior and beet pulp mixed, he is up to about 10 lbs a day. He is 20 yrs old also so he gets alot of the beet pulp! I have found that the beet pulp is a very easy and safe way to get the weight on!!



:

Oh and congrats and the new one!!! She is beautiful!!


----------



## Leeana (Jan 8, 2007)

Great job taking her in! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:



:

With weight she will be even more beautiful, keep us posted on her.

Eventually i would put her on a good supliment such as weightbuilder or nutraglo, not yet though ...take it slow.


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Jan 8, 2007)

chandab said:


> Bless your heart for saving her. Here's the link to a website with information on rehabbing a starved horse. Perhaps it will be helpful (I saved the link a few years ago).
> 
> http://www.completerider.com/nutrition.htm



That was a helpful article, Chanda - thanks for sharing!

I was also going to add that putting her on a probiotic might be helpful to her. I'm also a fan of the soaked beet pulp as it's my understanding that it is processed by the horse like hay, rather than a grain.

And thanks to the poster for saving her! She does look like she could turn out to be quite lovely. She is clearly quite underweight but looks like she will be fairly easy to rehab. Everyone's given you some great suggestions, including those who cautioned to take it slow!


----------



## Melissa F (Jan 8, 2007)

Raw eggs and oet meal



: , thats what we gave a mare of ares when she was at almost death "couldnt stand for more then 5 mins we have to truss her up in the barn" she had ran from a stallion "pre owners" and stuck a stick in her neck they didnt want to deal with it so they left her at the suckyest vet ever who didnt do anything for her. she went in for sergery after a few days of the oet meal and egg mix. had to take about a 6 inch peice of musil out and a inch to 2 inch stick. shes now happy and health had 3 fillys "one was twins twin did not make it so there only 3 living" ones 3 "twin" ones going on 2 pepper and Teqela rose "we didnt have a chance to name the other it wouldnt breath". and she may be oopsie preg again b/c my oq studd got out of the old fence at her. so hope for a pretty filly # 4!


----------



## hrselady (Jan 8, 2007)

I am very unfamiliar with beet pulp. Can someone explain where you get it, how you mix it, and any other info on it. The post from chandab was sooooo helpful, I added it to my favorites!! I want to thank everyone for helping and I am looking into all of this through my vet. Isn't it funny how you know more about your vet than you do your own doctor.


----------



## Marilyn SE MN (Jan 8, 2007)

Here's a link to a site that explains how to rehab a starving horse--

www.pleasefeedme.org/ Good for you for seeing the

real beauty she has inside! :aktion033:


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Jan 9, 2007)

This was a pretty good article on beet pulp, I thought. There are of course many more out there. I buy beet pulp at my local Theisen's (a farm store) and I think it's sold at most similar places. I think it's a 40 lb bag.

Please note - there is conflicting info out there about whether or not it's necessary to soak beet pulp. I would say err on the side of caution and DO SOAK it. I personally had a geriatric horse choke and then colic on beet pulp that I did not soak. And then it happened another time when I did not soak it, but had merely wet it (because I hadn't fully realized the first time that what I had dealt with was choke). That sealed the deal for me - none of my horses get beet pulp unless it is soaked! My 3 old riding horses and my 2 minis get some every day.

http://www.xcodesign.com/aaep/displayArticles.cfm?ID=111


----------



## mydaddysjag (Jan 10, 2007)

I would soak it. They say you don't have to worry about it swelling in the stomach, but I would be afraid she would bolt it down (from being starved) and possibly choke. I would soak it, it will even help get some water into her. Once you get her past the stage of getting her back onto grain I HIGHLY suggesy manna pro equine fat supplement. Equine Fat supplement info

I use it on my 18 year old appendix mare, because she is a very hard keeper, and even on high amounts of grain we couldn't keep her at a good weight, and worried about colic. We were able to cut her grain in half, and keep her in good condition using this. You can get it at most feed stores, and you can also order it for around $13 a bottle from statelinetack.com

As far as feed, we give my mare blue seal vintage gold, which is an extruded feed. It has a high protein, but they do make other extruded feeds.

Talk to you vet about what he or she thinks on worming her. They may reccomend something like safeguard

which is a mild dewormer.

Good luck with her, she is beautiful


----------

